# Help!!! Need Insurance



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

Can someone please help me find an insurance company? We are moving from the US to Spain. The visa requirements call for proof of international medical insurance at the visa application appointment. Our visa appointment is in December, but we don't move until May 2017. Call me crazy, but we want an approved visa in hand before we sell our house.

How do we get proof of insurance several months in advance? How can we find insurance that doesn't cost $10K a year? We think we will possibly move to Valencia. I have a quote from ASSSA which is totally sane, but they don't cover Valencia. Plus, they say we have to pre-pay the ENTIRE year to get a policy that is written several months in advance. We won't go with Sanitas for reasons I won't go into here. 

Does anyone have any suggestions? We are 63 and 58. I would like to go with a Spanish insurance company, but my Spanish is not yet good enough to navigate through a provider that deals only in Spanish.

Help please!! Any suggestions?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Have you tried www.Cignaglobal.com. They are US based.


----------



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

thrax said:


> Have you tried www.Cignaglobal.com. They are US based.


Thanks, but I prefer not to go with a US based insurance company. This is where I am getting $10K to $22K a year!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Pam2017 said:


> Thanks, but I prefer not to go with a US based insurance company. This is where I am getting $10K to $22K a year!


In which case try a comparison site... such as www.nowcompare.com/International-Health


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

It seems to me that I remember reading that people applying for visas have used traveler's insurance, and then once here they get Spanish insurance. But maybe that's for a different type of visa - which one are you applying for?

Have you tried the search feature of the forum to see what's been posted previously about this? Health insurance and visas are not uncommon topics.

For what it's worth, I have private insurance with Adeslas, and I pay about 60€/month. I get complete comprehensive coverage with no co-pay, and I'm 56. 

Good luck working it out!


----------



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

kalohi said:


> It seems to me that I remember reading that people applying for visas have used traveler's insurance, and then once here they get Spanish insurance. But maybe that's for a different type of visa - which one are you applying for?
> 
> Have you tried the search feature of the forum to see what's been posted previously about this? Health insurance and visas are not uncommon topics.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kalohi. Adeslas is on my short list now. I think I'm going to have to get overseas calling and see if they can help me in English. My Spanish is a work in progress!


----------



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

kalohi said:


> It seems to me that I remember reading that people applying for visas have used traveler's insurance, and then once here they get Spanish insurance. But maybe that's for a different type of visa - which one are you applying for?


Oh, and we're applying for a retirement visa. I have heard that the San Francisco consulate no longer accepts traveler's insurance. But I actually did get someone on the phone there the other day(!). So, maybe I will call and ask again about that. Thank you!


----------



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

thrax said:


> In which case try a comparison site... such as www.nowcompare.com/International-Health


Thanks, Thrax. I tried, and I did see some quotes for around $6K...better, but I believe I can do better still! Maybe not, but hope springs eternal.


----------



## CharlieMCFC (Jan 27, 2016)

What about https://www.asisa.es? I've never used them (I'm with Sanitas), but they definitely do health insurance in Valencia.


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

Pam, we moved here in April. The Houston consulate wanted a Spanish company for Insurance, it also turned out a whole lot cheaper with a Spanish company. We are with Sanitas in our mid 50's and pay $3000/yr for both of us, that includes a rider so I can use the insurance in pretty much any other country like the USA as we travel a lot.
I assume you both do not have any serious pre-existing conditions? All I can tell you is that we had to buy the insurance in December 2015, went to the Houston consulate in January 2016 and moved here at the end of April. We considered the 4 month of insurance we did not need as "Cost of doing Business". Not cheap or easy to move here from the US but so far worth it. I know you said you did not want Sanitas, we plan to switch to the National insurance next year. If you can bear with Sanitas for 12 months you can switch after you get here. This will also buy time to shop around once in Valencia.
I just checked on another insurance called Prevision but they only cover Andalusia.


----------



## Hashers2 (Oct 3, 2016)

kalohi said:


> It seems to me that I remember reading that people applying for visas have used traveler's insurance, and then once here they get Spanish insurance. But maybe that's for a different type of visa - which one are you applying for?
> 
> Have you tried the search feature of the forum to see what's been posted previously about this? Health insurance and visas are not uncommon topics.
> 
> ...


I too have heard very good things about Adeslas. My Spanish is basic at the moment and certainly not good enough to read the their web site or deal with a representative on the phone. I have managed to find a policy document in both English and Spanish. Do thay have an English speaking helpline or contact? I realise it's arrogant of us English speakers to expect this but it's the only thing putting me off.


----------



## CharlieMCFC (Jan 27, 2016)

I understand exactly what you're saying, I have the same language issues! I do not know about Adeslas. But Sanitas (who I like) have an English sales consultant, which made life much easier. And I had a telephone interview with an English speaking Spanish doctor regarding some pre-existing conditions I had declared. But that's about it, I think if I wanted to make an appointment, it would have to be in Spanish. But I'm fine with that as my Spanish is slowly improving.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

CharlieMCFC said:


> I understand exactly what you're saying, I have the same language issues! I do not know about Adeslas. But Sanitas (who I like) have an English sales consultant, which made life much easier. And I had a telephone interview with an English speaking Spanish doctor regarding some pre-existing conditions I had declared. But that's about it, I think if I wanted to make an appointment, it would have to be in Spanish. But I'm fine with that as my Spanish is slowly improving.


My insurance company is much the same, they have a fluent English speaking person for sales enquiries. However, when you need to make appointments you will have to deal directly with the clinic or specialist's office (the ones who are included in the company's approved list) and in my experience the doctors in particular are no more likely to speak English (or if they speak some, they don't like to do so in consultations for fear of any misunderstandings) than they are in the state system. I've always used Spanish to communicate with doctors and nurses in the private system, although when I was an inpatient in a private hospital their Customer Services Manager, a very nice fluent English speaking German lady, did come to see me to run through the procedures for my operation, and visited again post-procedure, just to see if I had any queries.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Hashers2 said:


> I too have heard very good things about Adeslas. My Spanish is basic at the moment and certainly not good enough to read the their web site or deal with a representative on the phone. I have managed to find a policy document in both English and Spanish. Do thay have an English speaking helpline or contact? I realise it's arrogant of us English speakers to expect this but it's the only thing putting me off.


Sorry, I can't help you with your question. I speak Spanish so I've never had the need to ask for anyone English speaking at Adeslas.


----------

